# Adaptar pantalla LCD de una laptop IBM a una PC de escritorio(Desktop)



## elpidio (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola tengo una vieja laptop que esta destruida aunque la pantalla esta buena y quisiera aprovecharla al maximo usandola en otra computadora alguien sabe de algun circuito electronico que se pueda hacer para lograr hacer la adaptacion de la misma y que dicho circuito se pueda hacer de forma casera aunque sea complejo. 

Gracias mil


----------

